# [clef usb] pas de montage auto sous kde 3.5

## coachllb

Bonjour,

suite à une réinstall de ma gentoo après un changement de dd, j'ai réinstallé depuis 0 une gentoo.

Je suis sous kde 3.5.5 avec udev ainsi que hotplug, hald et ivman ajouté à rc-update au runlevel default.

Ma clef usb se monte bien dans le répertoire"média"

Cependant, avec mon ancienne install, j'avais une fenetre qui s'ouvrait pour m'indiquer les actions à effectuer. J'aimerais bien retrouver cette fenetre

merci d'avanceLast edited by coachllb on Mon Jan 01, 2007 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

ivman ne sert plus à rien depuis KDE 3.5  :Wink: 

----------

## truz

salut !

et dans Centre de configuration de kde > périphériques > supports de stockage, tu as bien ce qu'il faut a priori ?

(je confirme pour ivman, je ne l'ai pas et j'ai bien la notification à l'insertion d'un media avec kde)

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Moi justement je cherche à ce que ça monte en auto un certain type de truc sans ouvrir la fenétre.

----------

## Temet

Matte un howto ou la doc ivman alpha_one_x86, c'est ce que tu cherches.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Merci, je regarderai quand j'aurai résolut mon blem de carte graphique.

----------

## Scullder

A ce propos, personne n'a eu de problème avec la nouvelle version de dbus en testing ( > 1) ? Ca a pas l'air de fonctionner avec ivman et hald, j'ai downgradé.

----------

## geekounet

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> A ce propos, personne n'a eu de problème avec la nouvelle version de dbus en testing ( > 1) ? Ca a pas l'air de fonctionner avec ivman et hald, j'ai downgradé.

 

T'as fais le revdep-rebuild au moins ?

----------

## Scullder

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Scullder wrote:*   A ce propos, personne n'a eu de problème avec la nouvelle version de dbus en testing ( > 1) ? Ca a pas l'air de fonctionner avec ivman et hald, j'ai downgradé. 
> 
> T'as fais le revdep-rebuild au moins ?

 

Bah non, puis quoi encore   :Confused:  Bon, je tente ça ^^

----------

## Temet

La stable aussi est >1  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Scullder wrote:*   A ce propos, personne n'a eu de problème avec la nouvelle version de dbus en testing ( > 1) ? Ca a pas l'air de fonctionner avec ivman et hald, j'ai downgradé. 
> 
> T'as fais le revdep-rebuild au moins ? 
> 
> Bah non, puis quoi encore   Bon, je tente ça ^^

 

emerge elogv pour les logs de fin d'emerge, c'était dit en fin d'emerge de dbus  :Wink: 

----------

## coachllb

j'ai bien ce qu'il faut dans le centre de config de kde.

Justement dans la partie support de stockage, si je vais sur l'onglet avancé : activer le demarrage automatique de l'application.... est bien coché

au dessus j'ai 2 cases grisées auquelle je ne peux accéder dont une concernant l'utilsation de hal : il y a marqué à coté : "HAL n'est pas disponible sur ce sytème"

Pourtant je l'ai bien mis et j'ai hald qui est mis au runlevel default dans rc-update.

L'affichage d'une fenetre ne se fait pas non plus pour un cd.

----------

## truz

 *coachllb wrote:*   

> "HAL n'est pas disponible sur ce sytème"

 As-tu compilé kde avec le USE "hal" ? (je pense qu'il doit s'agir en particulier du package kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves et/ou kde-base/kdebase selon ton install de kde)

----------

## geekounet

 *truz wrote:*   

>  *coachllb wrote:*   "HAL n'est pas disponible sur ce sytème" As-tu compilé kde avec le USE "hal" ? (je pense qu'il doit s'agir en particulier du package kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves et/ou kde-base/kdebase selon ton install de kde)

 

Le use dbus sera utile aussi.

----------

## coachllb

eh bien oui j'ai bien dbus et hal dans mon make.conf

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

J'avais le même problème, après mise-à-jour.

J'ai solutionné le problème en faisant : emerge --nodeps --oneshot kdebase

Sans le nodeps, kdebase est bloqué par une série de paquet dont kdebase-kioslaves, qui est le seul sensible par l'option "hal" (d'après emerge -pv) sur la série de paquet.

Il semble donc que sur certaine machine/config le passage en paquet séparer en lieu et place du monolithique pose problème.

A+

Edition pour correction

J'ai trois machine, deux desk et un portable tout trois avec le profile 2006.1/desktop. Sur le portable pas de problème, par contre sur les deux desk oui.

J'ai d'abord essayé sur le premier desk un rebuild de kioslaves -> echec -> build kdebase -> ok

Sur le second desk, je viens de terminé le rebuild de kioslaves -> ok tout fonctionne.

Doit encore voir quelle diff entre les deux.

----------

## coachllb

Bonne année à tous

Malheureusement, 2007 n'a rien changé j'ai toujours pas de montage auto de ma clef (et accessoirement du cd, ma&is lui je peux le monter en root)

Je résume :

- j'ai bien compilé kde avec hal, dbus et udev. J'ai réémergé kioslaves puis fait un revdep-rebuild

- je suis dans lesgroupes plugdev, usbb, cdrom

- j'ai émergé pmount

- j'ai un autre pc2 avec gentoo + kde 3.5.5 ou le montage auto fonctionne nickel. Le pc2 a été installé avec kde 3.5.2 puis upgradé et les disques durs sont en ide. La carte mère a un chipset via.

Mon pc, ou ça ne marche pas, a été installé directement avc kde 3.5.5, des disques en sata sur chipset nforce4.

Après avoir parcouru différents forums et rapports de bugs, j'ai testé ces solutions :

- j'avais souris + clavier en usb, je les ai passé en ps2 : rien n'a changé

- sur un rapport de bug ubuntu, il signalait qu'un passage direct de kde 3.5.2 à kde 3.5.5 provoquait ce pb car une lib n'était pas mise à jour. Il conseillait de rajouter les sources pour kde 3.5.4. J'ai voulu tenter un downgrade vers kde 3.5.4 mais il n'existe pas donc je ne veux pas redescendre vers le 3.5.2.

Si je tape media :/ dans konqueror, je n'ai rien.

Je tente : 

```
pmount /dev/sdc1

```

j'ai un dossier usb qui apparait dans le dossier /mnt , mais il est vide. (Alors que la clef n'est pas vide)

Par contre avec :

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb

```

le dossier usb contient toutes les données de la clef mais n'est accesible qu'en root.

Donc j'aimerai bien pouvoir retrouver un montage auto des supports usb mais apparemment le pb a l'air d'être rencontré par bcp de monde

----------

## dapsaille

Bonjour ..

 emerge --sync && emerge --deep --update --newuse world -av 

et regarde ce qu'il te sors .. si tu trouve du KDE .. bah tente

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre avec :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A priori tu n'as pas mis l'option user dans ton fstab

```
# test pour la clef usb

 /dev/sdd1              /mnt/clef_usb   auto            noauto,user             0 0
```

A+

le /dev/sdd1 est à changer selon ta conf.

----------

## _Seth_

salut, j'ai eu le même problème et c'est résolu maintenant en suivant celà :

 *Quote:*   

> 1. ajouter hal dans les use flags du make.conf
> 
> 2. emerge hal, pmount, dbus (s'ils ne sont pas déjà installés)
> 
> 3. rc-update -a dbus default && rc-update -a hald default && rc (si ce n'est pas fait)
> ...

 

J'espère que ça te sera utile. J'ai pas ma bécane sous la main mais je vais vérifier l'histoire des libs de kde 3.5.4 dès que possible.

----------

## ivanoff

Je suis justement passé en KDE 3.5 et j'ai gardé ivman en autostart (droits "user"). Pourquoi est-ce inutile en KDE 3.5? KDE monte tout seul les périphériques comme un grand ? Même les CD?

----------

## guilc

 *ivanoff wrote:*   

> Je suis justement passé en KDE 3.5 et j'ai gardé ivman en autostart (droits "user"). Pourquoi est-ce inutile en KDE 3.5? KDE monte tout seul les périphériques comme un grand ? Même les CD?

 

oui il peut : il autodétecte les ajout de périphériques et peut effectuer tout seul comme un grand une opération de ton choix : monter un CD, lancer la lecture d'un DVD, etc...

----------

## loopx

et pmount la dedans ???

----------

## _Seth_

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *ivanoff wrote:*   Je suis justement passé en KDE 3.5 et j'ai gardé ivman en autostart (droits "user"). Pourquoi est-ce inutile en KDE 3.5? KDE monte tout seul les périphériques comme un grand ? Même les CD? 
> 
> oui il peut : il autodétecte les ajout de périphériques et peut effectuer tout seul comme un grand une opération de ton choix : monter un CD, lancer la lecture d'un DVD, etc...

 

+1

tout a fait  :Wink:  plus besoin de ivman pour kde 3.5

----------

## titoucha

 *coachllb wrote:*   

> j'ai bien ce qu'il faut dans le centre de config de kde.
> 
> Justement dans la partie support de stockage, si je vais sur l'onglet avancé : activer le demarrage automatique de l'application.... est bien coché
> 
> au dessus j'ai 2 cases grisées auquelle je ne peux accéder dont une concernant l'utilsation de hal : il y a marqué à coté : "HAL n'est pas disponible sur ce sytème"
> ...

 

J'ai exactement la même chose, par contre chez moi ça fonctionne correctement malgré le message d'erreur de Kde.

----------

## _Seth_

@coachllb : les kioslaves ne sont pas installé chez moi.  As tu bien viré dans ton fstab les lignes qui indiquent les point de montage de tes cd/usb/hotplug ?

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai exactement la même chose, par contre chez moi ça fonctionne correctement malgré le message d'erreur de Kde.

 

Idem, tout fonctionne aussi.

----------

## OuinPis

 *loopx wrote:*   

> et pmount la dedans ???

 

Il permet aux utilisateurs de démonter les périphériques amovibles. 

J'avais tout bien configurer (sans ivman), ma clef USB et autres périphériques dans le genre étaient bien montés, mais impossible des faire des umount ou "Enlever en toute sécurité" sous KDE avec mon utilisateur jusqu'a ce que je m'aperçoive que j'avais tout simplement oublié dinstaller pmount. Une fois installé tout est rentré dans lordre  :Smile: 

A++

----------

